# Oak Burl



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Here are some pics of an Oak Burl that I'm thinking about doing something with.The tree died last year but is Oak burl any good to work with? It's about 4ft tall and over 2ft wide.

Donny


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Noooooooo terrible wood,but I'll be glad to take it off your hands:yes: seriously with some burls,you make get lucky and find some beautifull wood there.A lot of time its just a guessing game.I would cut it about 6" below and above the burl,if you can,the cut it down the center removing the pith,then seal the ends off and get it out of the weather and off the ground,untill you decide what your going to do with it.Good luck and I hope you get some good burl out of it :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I would love to see pictures of the wood that comes out of that stump. There is probably some beautious material in there.

Gerry


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

OK, Here it is. Now What in the heck to do with it.Its weight is about 300 plus lbs. over 4 ft. long and 3 plus ft. wide.I'll have to put some thought into this thing. I have 4-5 smaller ones that are going to be fun to play with.I'll get pics of them when I get them all together.I just started on the tree yesterday.I could use some suggestions on the big one though.

Donny


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow!  My suggestion is to buy a bigger lathe!:laughing:

John


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I wonder how that would work out as veneer wood. 

Gerry


----------

